# Need help with pokemon prism please.



## NoNAND (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi. I was able to download the leak version and started playing the game. I am playing it on my 3ds through r4 gameyob emulator. Everything runs fine. I am stuck here and do not know what to do. After talking to that old guy with a aggron i beat the acania dock gym and got he 6th badge. Now where do i go next.
I went to najlo ruins as well there i need ti find a few jewels(thats what a friend told me) but i only found a blue one. That place is so confusing.
Please someone who played the game tell me what to do or where to go next
 Does the 0.91 version end here. Is this a beta or final version?

Thanks


----------



## SamBoneTooHard (Dec 26, 2016)

Wh


NoNAND said:


> Hi. I was able to download the leak version and started playing the game. I am playing it on my 3ds through r4 gameyob emulator. Everything runs fine. I am stuck here and do not know what to do. After talking to that old guy with a aggron i beat the acania dock gym and got he 6th badge. Now where do i go next.
> I went to najlo ruins as well there i need ti find a few jewels(thats what a friend told me) but i only found a blue one. That place is so confusing.
> Please someone who played the game tell me what to do or where to go next
> Does the 0.91 version end here. Is this a beta or final version?
> ...


 Where did you get the blue jewel?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 26, 2016)

NoNAND said:


> Hi. I was able to download the leak version and started playing the game. I am playing it on my 3ds through r4 gameyob emulator. Everything runs fine. I am stuck here and do not know what to do. After talking to that old guy with a aggron i beat the acania dock gym and got he 6th badge. Now where do i go next.
> I went to najlo ruins as well there i need ti find a few jewels(thats what a friend told me) but i only found a blue one. That place is so confusing.
> Please someone who played the game tell me what to do or where to go next
> Does the 0.91 version end here. Is this a beta or final version?
> ...


go into the ruins again , walk along the bottom of the screen , you'll see a door leading out of the ruins to phlonx town .

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NoNAND said:


> Hi. I was able to download the leak version and started playing the game. I am playing it on my 3ds through r4 gameyob emulator. Everything runs fine. I am stuck here and do not know what to do. After talking to that old guy with a aggron i beat the acania dock gym and got he 6th badge. Now where do i go next.
> I went to najlo ruins as well there i need ti find a few jewels(thats what a friend told me) but i only found a blue one. That place is so confusing.
> Please someone who played the game tell me what to do or where to go next
> Does the 0.91 version end here. Is this a beta or final version?
> ...


also the ruins are confusing , you need to figure out where the pitfalls are and use your jumping shoes to get over them to get to the jewels , once you have all of them , go to the top floor and use them to unlock the chest, talk to the old man on the first floor , you can then go to phlonx town .


----------



## NoNAND (Dec 27, 2016)

guys nvm thanks


----------



## Blue (Dec 29, 2016)

The game is completed till you beat the champion. There is no post-game.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 29, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> The game is completed till you beat the champion. There is no post-game.


yes there is, you can explore rijon, johto and kanto. I've already done all of that.


----------

